# Review - Canon TS-E 24 f/3.5L II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2012)

Discuss the Canon TS-E 24 f/3.5L II


----------



## CaptainZero (Oct 4, 2012)

I like your review, and have a suggestion. It's nice to see your take on it fromt the rental side too. Could you also include the list price in the reviews? Maybe near the Pros and Cons section.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2012)

I will have a feature showing the price in real time at various retailers, hope to have that up by the end of today.


----------



## Fotofanten (Oct 4, 2012)

Measurebating and test charts alone does not provide the same amount value in a review, as writing about the lens based on extensive experience with the lens itself and how it compares in relation to a selection of competing lenses. Also, the rental service perspective is a very nice touch, giving us a hint as to what is most likely to be the first component that brakes. 

All I miss is even more samples. With regards to the 24 TS-E II, it's not a logical investment for my use, but I may try out the Samyang alternative one day.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the format and the subjective take. For something specialized like T&S more samples of what can be achieved would be helpful who is new to the concept.

I would also like to see this updated if you review the Samyang when it becomes available.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 4, 2012)

A note on shift panoramas: simply shifting the lens doesn't make for a perfect perspective stitch, though it's generally "good enough" in the real world. Ideally, you want to keep the front element of the lens fixed while you shift the body. If you're using an Arca-Swiss clamp, you can easily fudge this -- even easier if the plate and clamp is laser-engraved (as most quality gear is).

You can create a shift panorama with this lens with the same field of view as a 16mm lens. Not only will this panorama be higher resolution than a similar shot made with a 16mm lens, the image quality on all fronts will be significantly better than what you get with a 16-35 L II. Yes, the fully-shifted corners on this prime are sharper and brighter than the normal corners on the zoom.

Also, this lens has an amazingly short minimum focus distance. You can almost focus on the lens cap -- and you probably can with an extension tube. That means that this lens lets you do wide-angle high-magnifcation near-macro shots like none other. Imagine a picture of a little wildflower filling one side of the frame with a field and stream in the midground and the distant mountains in the background...and all of it in sharp focus except for the grass right underneath the flower with dreamy bokeh.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 4, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Imagine a picture of a little wildflower filling one side of the frame with a field and stream in the midground and the distant mountains in the background...and all of it in sharp focus except for the grass right underneath the flower with dreamy bokeh.



That sounds like you're speaking from experience. I'd love to see it. It might put me over the fence on buying one.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 4, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine a picture of a little wildflower filling one side of the frame with a field and stream in the midground and the distant mountains in the background...and all of it in sharp focus except for the grass right underneath the flower with dreamy bokeh.
> ...



I'm writing from anticipation as much as anything else. I haven't shot wildflowers since getting the version II, though I've played around with perspective and the like with an eye towards what I'll do in the spring.

Here're two sorta-samples, though. The poppies are with the version I from some years back. The other was messing around in the back yard. Neither are near MFD, mostly for compositional reasons.

I'm also attaching a rough draft of the shot I took of the annular solar eclipse this past summer. The foreground on the lower right is several feet away. The rest...is a little bit farther.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got this lens from the CPS Evaluation program, and loved it. Definitely agree with the "need to use it methodically". I'd really like this, but way too expensive for me right now when I have big holes in my current lens line on lenses I would use a lot more.

That said, nice writing, I'm looking forward to more of these.

If I had one request on this particular review, it's to take the 3rd party ones such as the announce Samyang and put those through the wringer. Especially as it's anticipated to be a much more affordable lens than the Canon one, and if it even comes close to the IQ and usability, it'll be a lens I get much sooner.


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a magical lens.

I have since moved to a M4/3 system, but I feel the TS-E 24L II is mission-critical gear for a dedicated landscape photographer (horizontal shift for added width; no movements for general sharpness, most likely) or an architectural photographer.

The lens is rock-solid, but it does require your attention to get the result you're after. That said, when you nail it, the lens delivers.


----------



## johnnyraff (Oct 4, 2012)

This is one of my favorite lenses i own. Being able to correct prespective and get alternate dof and focal points make it an extremely versitile lens. Plus if you like doing panoramics this makes it a breese.


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 4, 2012)

Just FYI the focus plane on a regular lens is parallel to the sensor, not perpendicular.


----------



## drs (Oct 4, 2012)

This is a great lens and I love this one.

For stitching panoramas (two or three shots), one has to shift the camera (not the lens). Yes, this was already mentioned above, but the review should have had an point here to address it to Canon, that a mount-option is missing for that. This mount-option would save 50% of the work that needs to be done right now, which means the need to move the camera after shifting the lens. (Time is critical for some objects to shoot, so this double work is not fun).

If Canon Rumors continues to review lenses, (thanks and very much appreciated), please include some points how usable a lens for video work is. Is the lens breathing while adjusting the focus, did the color matches with other lenses from the series, is the image stable while pulling the focus or even zoom. How is the focus ring set up, very short on the end or very wide. Important points I think, and most lens reviews ignore that point.

Thanks for a nice review.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 4, 2012)

Love the Grand Canyon shot. I owned the 90mm TS-E for a while got a few nice pictures, but wished I had bought the 45mm or 24mm. I still think the 45mm might be the best choice for me. I'm really hoping the Samyang 24mm is as good optically as their 35mm and is priced reasonably. For those who missed the announcement: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-announced/


----------



## JVLphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> A note on shift panoramas: simply shifting the lens doesn't make for a perfect perspective stitch, though it's generally "good enough" in the real world. Ideally, you want to keep the front element of the lens fixed while you shift the body. If you're using an Arca-Swiss clamp, you can easily fudge this -- even easier if the plate and clamp is laser-engraved (as most quality gear is).



Totally right - in trying to avoid getting to technical, I think I might have missed the real reason this works in the review. Your statement of "Good enough" beats what most people are doing; pivoting their camera on the tripod without a nodal rail. And once you get into the complex gears and gadgetries of pano's I think we're dealing with a whole other sort of review.


----------



## JVLphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Just FYI the focus plane on a regular lens is parallel to the sensor, not perpendicular.



Every writer needs a good editor - thanks!


----------



## JVLphoto (Oct 4, 2012)

drs said:


> If Canon Rumors continues to review lenses, (thanks and very much appreciated), please include some points how usable a lens for video work is. Is the lens breathing while adjusting the focus, did the color matches with other lenses from the series, is the image stable while pulling the focus or even zoom. How is the focus ring set up, very short on the end or very wide. Important points I think, and most lens reviews ignore that point.



Full disclosure: I don't shoot video. So any review I'd have based on video would be worse than a guy who did, I'll leave video to video guys doing reviews; they're more qualified. I want to express the "feel" of a lens more than the specs. It's hard to get away from them though, which is why they sneak up, but I want to stay away from precise measurements, from too many comparisons (though inevitable). I want to approach each lens from my own day-to-day working experience and qualify it under those parameters. That said, when I notice things, like the focus and zoom rings on the new 24-70 f/2.8 L II, I'll definitely include them in my review.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Peter Hill (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally, a review of a Tilt+Shift lens which mentions the panoramic capabilities of the Shift function. I use the original 24mm Tilt+Shift lens, the 45mm and the 90mm all the time to create such images of landscapes. The merge in CS5 is seamless and distortion-free. (Other software programs try to correct for distortion that isn't there.)

I think the Rotate function is not publicised enough, and the review doesn't do it justice either. This function when combined with the Tilt, and careful aperture selection, gives VERY precise, angled, focus fields. Advertising shoots benefit greatly but again, so do landscapes!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 4, 2012)

Peter Hill said:


> I think the Rotate function is not publicised enough, and the review doesn't do it justice either. This function when combined with the Tilt, and careful aperture selection, gives VERY precise, angled, focus fields. Advertising shoots benefit greatly but again, so do landscapes!



Agreed on the Rotate. I didn't even realize that at first when I first got the lens to try out. Once I realized that, it was a whole other ball of wax. A ton of fun


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 4, 2012)

I often hear about how this lens is the sharpest in the Canon arsenal and how it is sharper than the 24 f/1.4 MkII. Now, I haven't actually used it, so can't make a comparison, however, I was looking at the reviews for both lenses on Photozone the other night. Photozone also states that this lens is the sharpest of the two, but the data they present tells a different story. Granted, it is undoubtedly a meaningless difference in the real world, but at every common aperture, the MTF figures for the f/1.4 are slightly higher then the TS/E. Photozone seem to be marking the f/1.4 down because it falls apart at the corners wider than f/2, especially at f/1.4. However, I'm not aware of any other 24mm lens that can even shoot at f/1.4, so the marking down is actually pretty meaningless. I'm wondering if people are actually taking more notice of such a fact and also that generally, you are shooting wider on a TS/E lens (and therefore more in the sweetspot), when they say that the TS/E is sharper. I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who is used to using both and has made a direct real world comparison for similar scenes. That said, the results are probably just as meaningless, as I needed a wide aperture for shooting the northern lights, which is the reason I went for the f/1.4 over the TS/E and Zeiss 21mm, otherwise it would have been a hard choice to choose between the three.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 4, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Also, this lens has an amazingly short minimum focus distance. You can almost focus on the lens cap -- and you probably can with an extension tube. That means that this lens lets you do wide-angle high-magnifcation near-macro shots like none other.



Ever tried a 12mm extension tube on an 16-35 ? at 16mm you can get that dust on your filter in focus


----------



## drs (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to read and answer. This is one of the few lenses that makes really fun for video. It is a great lens. The sharpest lens I own.
In video use, lenses fall very fast apart in terms of usability. If used like still lenses (e.g., no rack focus) they perform mostly excellent, sometimes even better than special Cine-lenses, go figure.

YES, I totally agree to focus on only things where your main expertise is. I might have to find a better way to express my wish. Perhaps that needs two reviewers. Nevertheless: we all have no money to waste, and to invest in glass is certainly expensive. To buy again is not fun. Knowledge and information about a lens helps to save money, because you might know a little bit better what to buy and what not. I use Canon L glass for my 4K film work and knowing the (cine) limitations of the glass makes me perform very well with it. 

Thanks again, great review. I look forward to more. (Even focused on Still use only.)



> Full disclosure: I don't shoot video. So any review I'd have based on video would be worse than a guy who did, I'll leave video to video guys doing reviews; they're more qualified. I want to express the "feel" of a lens more than the specs. It's hard to get away from them though, which is why they sneak up, but I want to stay away from precise measurements, from too many comparisons (though inevitable). I want to approach each lens from my own day-to-day working experience and qualify it under those parameters. That said, when I notice things, like the focus and zoom rings on the new 24-70 f/2.8 L II, I'll definitely include them in my review.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 4, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Also, this lens has an amazingly short minimum focus distance. You can almost focus on the lens cap -- and you probably can with an extension tube. That means that this lens lets you do wide-angle high-magnifcation near-macro shots like none other.
> ...


36mm (from memory) on a 24-105 @ 24mm is pretty impressive too. Focal point about 1mm from front element. The lawn beyond the subject gets pretty distorted, giving a slight fisheye look.


----------



## dpollitt (Oct 5, 2012)

I wrote an article on this same lens, and how it can be used for portrait photography. I'm not a tilt-shift expert, but after trying to use it in this fashion for 3 weeks, I do have a bit of experience. Overall fantastic lens, I wish I could afford to own one myself. 

I don't know the rules at this forum for posting links to other content, but this is the article I wrote: 
*Tilt-Shift Lenses for Portrait Photography -http://photo.blogoverflow.com/2012/08/tilt-shift-lenses-for-portrait-photography/*


----------



## lipe (Oct 5, 2012)

I have this lens, i do know how to use it but i just love the effect

Taken at Lipe Island before during the Tsunami in April 2012


----------



## lipe (Oct 5, 2012)

hi

between this 24 and 90 tse , which one give the better color

since the price is so high with the 90 tse, but no L

I used this lens on the fireworks couples time, I love the result very much.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 5, 2012)

I had a very interesting journey with Canon when I ordered my 24ts mk2 about 6weeks ago. I had just landed a nice interior architecture assignment and felt I could justify buying one of these...I come from a 4x5 background and have sorely missed shift and tilt! I ordered the lens and of course as luck would have it there were a few days unexplained delays in delivery with the result that I got it in the middle of shooting the assignment. I was a bit pressed for time so I didn't even notice that they had given me the mark I instead. That evening looking at the images I wasn't very impressed with sharpness nor CA especially in the corners. Only the next morning on my way to another assignment did I notice it was the old lens! Anyway after a few stressed phone calls Canon delivered another lens to me, this time a Mark II but after a few test shots I came to the conclusion that this one was even worse than the mark I. I phoned the Canon reps and the immediate response was that I obviously don't quite know how to use it etc etc. After speaking to the local product manager it transpired that they had given me a pre production lens, the serial number was only 063...but I was assured that they will stand by me and if I am not happy with the quality they will give me another one or a different lens or my money back...eventually about a fortnight later they managed to get me a newer sample...and eventually I now have a good if not superb lens. I am still waiting for my 'own' lens as this is only a loaner...

I have shot about three house with this lens since I got it and as I get more comfortable with it I am really starting to appreciate the sharpness and shift. I have not tried the tilt yet...but so far my most expensive lens ever is living up to expectations...very little almost unnoticeable distortion. Same with CA...almost none...I saw some traces in the corners on one image ...very sharp at f11 where I use it most of the time to get max depth of field..so, so far so good...!

I will post my own impressions and sample photos on my blog in the next week or so...here at http://www.ivanmuller.co.za/blog-item/i-love-pancakes


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with the comments, it is a superb lens in every aspect. I own one since almost 2 years now as well as a 90mm TS-E. I bought it mainly for architecture work, but in the end more than 50% of my work is done with it (mainly indoors architecture, landscape and gardens). I am a big fan of wide angles and the 24mm is so to say my standard lens. It's almost like having the possibilities of a view camera, but much easier to use thanks to the live view. 
I can confirm the the model 2 is a huge improvement over the version 1, that was a very average lens. It's much better optically (almost no CA, extremely low barrel distortion excellent sharpness) and the new mechanical system really adds to its versatility.

Coming from the 4x5 world, I was always extremely frustrated by the fixed direction of the shift related to the tilt on every other TS / PC lens. This 24mm TS/E itself is the very item that prevents me to buy a D800.
My 2 cents about the cons though : the locking screws for the movements are really a pain in the ass. they barely tighten the lens enough, but get stuck very easily.

About the sharpness, it is very sharp all over the field, but under some circumstances it may appear less sharp as other lenses. In my case, I use DxO as a RAW converter, that applies by default some sharpening (much better than a simple sharpen filter in PS) on the lenses that have a correction module for it. As there is no correction module available for the TS-E lenses due to the changing nature of the image circle, it may appear softer than my 24-105L (for example), if no sharpening is added. To me distortion is never a problem but I need a little extra sharpening compared to the lenses that have a module in DxO, as the software always gives extra sharp images by default for the corrected lenses.

Aside from that it is a very big and heavy lens (I was shocked when I opened the box), with a large 82mm filter thread (seems to become the new pro lenses standard).
The focus ring is a pleasure on itself, smooth and greasy like a Leica lens.
In one word if I had to keep one lens in my collection, the 24 TS-E would be the one.

One word as well about the 90mm TS-E; although it lacks the same independent tilt / shift feature of the 17mm and 24mm II, this is simply the sharpest tele lens I ever had, period. that stuff is simply amazing, sharper than the 100mm macro, but with much more possibilities due to the tilt function. It focuses very close and in combination with the EF macro tubes, it has replaced without regrets my 100mm macro. I just wish it would have the improved mechanics of the 24mm, but the optics are so sharp, I can live with it.

Thought I would have great use for it, I did not buy the 45mm since here a version 2 would be a must; the separate tilt / shift is really missing on such a versatile lens, and optically it is very, very average, not worth the money IMO. Please Canon push a bit of the version 2 of the 45mm, it needs urgent replacement.
Now I am thinking about the 17mm TS-E, I am just a bit scared about the protruding lens with no hood for protection.

One thing I forgot, the 24mm TS-E is compatible with the extender 1.4 (though I can only speak for version 2), that gives a very decent 34mm TS-E.


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 5, 2012)

lipe said:


> hi
> 
> between this 24 and 90 tse , which one give the better color
> 
> ...



No worries if the 90mm is not an L, sharpness is simply amazing, can't see any colour difference with the 24mm, no distortion, super flat field, no CA. Quality speaking it would deserve the "L" without hesitation. The optical formula being a simple telephoto with a 6/5 (lenses/groups), with no UD, aspheric or other special glass, I guess Canon sees it as too simple to deserve the red ring, though it is a stellar lens.


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 5, 2012)

I absolutely love this lens! I have used it for 1.5 years now and i always have it with me!

I had little time to take this shot. I'm really happy i got the railing sharp as well as the boat with some nice bokeh on the side.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Oct 5, 2012)

i have a question maybe someone can help me out. is the version I of this lens any good? is it a lot less sharp? why is version II so much better? about how much would you pay for a used version I? Thank you!!!


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 5, 2012)

castillophotodesign said:


> i have a question maybe someone can help me out. is the version I of this lens any good? is it a lot less sharp? why is version II so much better? about how much would you pay for a used version I? Thank you!!!



I am afraid to say the version 1 is a very average lens considering it's price, much less sharp as the v2, tons of CA, soft angles. I tried it about 15 years ago for a job where I needed it, it did not impress me much, mounted on an EOS 1n with film. The CA shows like hell on digital sensors. To get an idea, check this link :

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-TS-E-24mm-f-3.5-L-II-Tilt-Shift-Lens-Review.aspx

If you can get one for cheap, it'll do the job, problem is they are relatively scarce and IMO a bit overpriced on the second hand market. With *film*, I found the old Nikkor 28mm PC was sharper, though without tilt.

The last one on eBay went in the US for 805$.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 5, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who is used to using both and has made a direct real world comparison for similar scenes. That said, the results are probably just as meaningless, as I needed a wide aperture for shooting the northern lights, which is the reason I went for the f/1.4 over the TS/E and Zeiss 21mm, otherwise it would have been a hard choice to choose between the three.
> ...


Thanks, I would agree about the different purposes, although they do of course overlap when it comes to landscapes. For a scene where you want a slow shutterspeed, the standard format lens would suit, whereas the TS/E would work better for freezing motion more (such as a large wave in storm conditions) and still get sufficient DoF. I think this is where the perception of the TS/E being sharper comes from, as typically, you'd be at f/4 or f/5.6, which is about the aperture that is as sharp as either of them get, instead of f/11 or even f/16 with the standard 24mm. When I shoot landscapes, I always manually focus (unless it's too dark to see), but I have used AF for a few portraits, so it has come in handy.


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 6, 2012)

This superb lens is especially useful for landscape photography. A precise composition was never easier than with this lens. 

The noticeable vignetting, when lots of shift is applied, can be quite useful. In portait orientation, when fully shifted the light fall off at the upper or lower end (depending on the shift direction) is about 1-2 EV, which helps a lot with the sky. Several shots taken this way create a super wide angle panorama when stichted together. It shows almost no distortion and no grad ND filter is needed.

BTW, with a Lee filter holder and wide angle adaptor ring the last 2-3mm of shift show very strong vignetting. With a 105mm pol filter on top of the Lee filter holder the last 3-4mm of shift can not be used without distracting vignetting. 

The two attached pictures were taken from the same position. Picture 1 was made of 9 stiched shots (with lots of overlapping). Picture 2 is the same view in landscape orientation. Both are re-sized small jpegs out of camera without further reprocessing.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the 24 II and find this an amazing enough Lens I intend to purchase the 17 as well, I have a question though, does anyone have experience of the Schneider 50 f/2.8 and the Schneider f/4.5 Tilt Shift Lenses, although expensive these seem a step up from even the Canon L Lenses, but I was interested in any opinions from anyone that has used these Lenses.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 9, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> One thing I forgot, the 24mm TS-E is compatible with the extender 1.4 (though I can only speak for version 2), that gives a very decent 34mm TS-E.



I am quite interested in that 1.4 extender and would appreciate some more info if you dont mind..when you say decent, would that be at max shift also and would you say its good enough for professional use..?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 9, 2012)

Ivan Muller said:


> symmar22 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I forgot, the 24mm TS-E is compatible with the extender 1.4 (though I can only speak for version 2), that gives a very decent 34mm TS-E.
> ...



I'm drawing a blank, but somebody posted a while back a "making of" video for a promo shot for a new luxury hotel -- the kind where crews truck in spotlights and they coordinate which room lights are on and off and what-not. The photographer, as I recall, used the 24 with a 1.4x TC.

Perhaps somebody with a better remembery than mine can post a link to the video....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ivan Muller said:


> symmar22 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I forgot, the 24mm TS-E is compatible with the extender 1.4 (though I can only speak for version 2), that gives a very decent 34mm TS-E.
> ...



I actually use it for work were the 24mm focal is too wide, there is a slight loss in contrast / sharpness, but for me, the IQ loss is marginal, considering you get a very useful focal for a TS lens. I did not notice any problem with max shift, but of course what is acceptable is highly subjective. 

Do you already have a 24mm TS-E ? If yes, you could probably rent a 1.4x extender to make up your own mind.

Once again for me, the results are surprisingly good, though I always use a stable tripod, a cable release and LiveView focusing to minimise vibration and guarantee perfect focus.


----------



## surapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I have this Awesome Lens since 5/22/2013, And this Beautiful Baby 95% on my 5D MK II almost all the time.
Yes, I have so many Canon EF and L Lenses Plus Sigma and Tamron Lenses, But I fell in love with Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II, for the most sharpness at open wide from corner to corner. YES, Manual Focus, But I set up one focus at center View Finder, And When I turn the focus ring , It will Beep me at the right Focus.---Yes, That are the focussing Method that I use for my Bad/ Old Eyes and get the best focus in every times.
Surapon


----------

